# Blinky's pac-man / horned frog setup



## blinky71

I'm just about to start and set up an enclosure for a pac-man frog and thought I'd share my progress here.

The tank is 10gallon made by Zoomed 

Heatmat and stat to regulate temp

The tank will sit on a gloss grey cabinet, this will house various bits and pieces and I'll be installing my reptifogger in here and running the pipework out of the back of the cabinet and up to the tank. I have some rigid pipework that will connect to the supplied corrugated hose to make the fogger outlet sit properly on the screen top.

I'll be installing a background to hide wires etc and will be adding Eco earth for substrate I have various pieces of mopani and cork bark I could use as a hide and the obligatory corner water dish. I have some artificial vines and plants left over from other projects so might use these as decor or still might try some live plants :whistling2: which brings me on to lighting to light or not to light ????? if I have live plants I'll need some form of lighting and I'm sure the frog will benefit from a proper day/night cycle so I've purchased one of the new exo terra led night/day light units.

Here are a couple of pics of the tank and cabinet before work commences on the interior 





























Hole cutout for the wires and pipework for the reptifogger


----------



## blinky71

I'll put the reptifogger on a timer and run it a few minutes at a time each day to help keep the humidity up


----------



## Ron Magpie

Sounds fine in principle- although to be honest, most people don't bother with foggers etc for horned frogs. In terms of lighting, there are two main factors to bear in mind; if you do decide to have live plants, lighting will be essential for them. The *kind *of lighting will depend on the frog; on the whole, I am now in favour of using lights that give a low level of UVB (2-5%), but I won't use UV at all with albinos, as their eyes are so sensitive. Others may disagree, of course. One final point, you may not want to go the whole bioactive route, but you might consider mixing in some orchid bark with the eco earth- EE on it's own has a tendency to either dry out completely or hold too much water and get soggy. Hope some of that helps!


----------



## Patto96

I think using UV is fine as long as they have solid objects to hide under. UV can penetrate leaves easily, but wood not so well. So a log hide would be fine with use of UV, then the frog can still come out when it wants to, to obtain UV.

I agree with Ron, with my crested gecko set up, I just have eco earth, with oak leaves on top. Although not too much of a problem it still gets a bit annoying. I do have a lot of plants in it though, so it isn't too soggy.


----------



## blinky71

Thanks for your replies I realise the fogger is a bit of a luxury item and not a necessity but I have it so may as we'll make use of it most keepers will just use a mist bottle

The lighting is led and not UVB I know amphibians don't need UVB as they get their vitamin D3 from their diet although I know some keepers run UVB at very low levels. I'll see how this goes tbh I wasn't going to buy lighting at all as where the tank was going to be situated was well lit but a change of location has meant it would benefit from some sort of lighting especially if I decide to keep live plants :blush:


----------



## Ron Magpie

blinky71 said:


> Thanks for your replies I realise the fogger is a bit of a luxury item and not a necessity but I have it so may as we'll make use of it most keepers will just use a mist bottle
> 
> The lighting is led and not UVB I know amphibians don't need UVB as they get their vitamin D3 from their diet although I know some keepers run UVB at very low levels. I'll see how this goes tbh I wasn't going to buy lighting at all as where the tank was going to be situated was well lit but a change of location has meant it would benefit from some sort of lighting especially if I decide to keep live plants :blush:


The jury is still out on UV and 'phibs, but a lot of people are finding it beneficial. I don't use it in all my tanks as it's not always practical, but I'm starting to more and more. This thread has some interesting points: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibians/421553-uvb-amphibians-theory-musings.html


----------



## blinky71

Ron Magpie said:


> The jury is still out on UV and 'phibs, but a lot of people are finding it beneficial. I don't use it in all my tanks as it's not always practical, but I'm starting to more and more. This thread has some interesting points: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibians/421553-uvb-amphibians-theory-musings.html


I'm new to the world of keeping amphibians Ron and don't want to make mistakes so I'm grateful for your wealth of knowledge,hopefully you can keep me on the right track : victory:


----------



## blinky71

Picking up on something said earlier about substrate and orchid bark by helping to keep the Eco earth moist not saturated and to help with drying out is this a NO NO with a small horned frog for fear of it digesting some a bit like moss


----------



## Ron Magpie

blinky71 said:


> Picking up on something said earlier about substrate and orchid bark by helping to keep the Eco earth moist not saturated and to help with drying out is this a NO NO with a small horned frog for fear of it digesting some a bit like moss


People freak out about impaction, but It very rarely happens with frogs- if you think about it, they don't come from cottonwool-padded, sterile places! If it worries you, either use very fine bark that would be passed with no problems, or coarse, which is unlikely to be swallowed. By the way, I've kept amphibians for many (*many* lol!) years, but I'm *no* kind of expert- just a keen long-term amateur!


----------



## blinky71

Ron Magpie said:


> People freak out about impaction, but It very rarely happens with frogs- if you think about it, they don't come from cottonwool-padded, sterile places! If it worries you, either use very fine bark that would be passed with no problems, or coarse, which is unlikely to be swallowed. By the way, I've kept amphibians for many (*many* lol!) years, but I'm *no* kind of expert- just a keen long-term amateur!


Thanks I'll look into this orchid bark. I've always had an interest in amphibians but this is the first time I've set up an enclosure. Any help and advice is welcomed


----------



## blinky71

My setup, now ready for it's occupant


----------



## Basin79

blinky71 said:


> My setup, now ready for it's occupant
> 
> image


I'd deepen and moisten the substrate. And if possible filter that light a bit. It looks really bright.


----------



## blinky71

Basin79 said:


> I'd deepen and moisten the substrate. And if possible filter that light a bit. It looks really bright.


I took a bit of substrate out as I thought I had too much it's 2" at one end 3" at the other would you go for 3" across the whole tank or even deeper ?
The substrate is quite wet, I had to wring it out :gasp: humidity is currently reading 88% 
I deliberately mounted the light at one end so that half the tank wasn't receiving much light they are only LEDs and probably look brighter than they actually are in the photo and tbh they don't have to be on all the time. I could cover some of them or it might be possible to fit a dimmer, I'll look into it.

Thanks for the tips :2thumb:


----------



## Basin79

blinky71 said:


> I took a bit of substrate out as I thought I had too much it's 2" at one end 3" at the other would you go for 3" across the whole tank or even deeper ?
> The substrate is quite wet, I had to wring it out :gasp: humidity is currently reading 88%
> I deliberately mounted the light at one end so that half the tank wasn't receiving much light they are only LEDs and probably look brighter than they actually are in the photo and tbh they don't have to be on all the time. I could cover some of them or it might be possible to fit a dimmer, I'll look into it.
> 
> Thanks for the tips :2thumb:


You want enough substrate so the frog can do what they do best and bury down waiting to ambush. The light does look very bright. If it isn't then you're laughing.


----------



## blinky71

I think I'll add a bit more substrate tomorrow I could add a dab of black silicone over some of the LEDs just to take the edge off it a bit. Appreciate your input :2thumb:


----------



## Basin79

blinky71 said:


> I think I'll add a bit more substrate tomorrow I could add a dab of black silicone over some of the LEDs just to take the edge off it a bit. Appreciate your input :2thumb:


So when is the lucky frog coming? And what species have you decided on?


----------



## blinky71

Basin79 said:


> So when is the lucky frog coming? And what species have you decided on?


I'm picking it up on the 1st June and it's a fantasy pac-man predominantly orange with a green back.
I wanted to get the enclosure up and running properly first and iron out any issues before bringing it home :flrt:


----------



## Basin79

blinky71 said:


> I'm picking it up on the 1st June and it's a fantasy pac-man predominantly orange with a green back.
> I wanted to get the enclosure up and running properly first and iron out any issues before bringing it home :flrt:


Not long to go then. Can I ask why you went with a hybrid?


----------



## blinky71

My son chose it :2thumb:


----------



## Basin79

blinky71 said:


> My son chose it :2thumb:


Well that's that answered.


----------



## Ron Magpie

blinky71 said:


> My setup, now ready for it's occupant
> 
> image


That looks fine- you can deepen the substrate if you want, but in any case the frog has the option of hiding or not. :2thumb:


----------



## blinky71

I've made one or two slight modifications to the tank and equipment.
I've added a temp gauge with probe that goes down into the substrate which gives me a better idea of what temp the frog is sitting at.
I've modified the outlet on the fogger by fluting the edge to stop water condensing and gathering on the mesh top under the outlet.
The fogger is tucked neatly away in the cabinet below the tank.
I've also added another plant to help the frog feel a bit more secure and also to help cut down the amount of light from the LEDs 
Just need the frog now :flrt:




























I'm using RO/DI water for soaking the substrate and topping up the fogger. We have our own RO unit in the garage that we use to make water for our reef tanks so it's quite handy :2thumb:


----------



## Ron Magpie

Just one caution: don't use RO water for the water dish; it can cause health problems for the frog if it sits in there for any length of time. Use tapwater treated with Aquasafe or similar.


----------



## blinky71

Ron Magpie said:


> Just one caution: don't use RO water for the water dish; it can cause health problems for the frog if it sits in there for any length of time. Use tapwater treated with Aquasafe or similar.


Thanks for the advice, I'll buy some more water conditioner. I have read RO water was fine to use with these frogs what does the RO do to the frog if it sits in it long term ?

......... Still learning :blush:

I'm assuming it's to do with RO water not containing any minerals, I'll make sure I just use the RO for misting and use dechlorinated water for the water dish.

Thanks for the tip !


----------



## Liam Yule

You will never stop :2thumb: especially here


----------



## Ron Magpie

blinky71 said:


> Thanks for the advice, I'll buy some more water conditioner. I have read RO water was fine to use with these frogs what does the RO do to the frog if it sits in it long term ?
> 
> ......... Still learning :blush:
> 
> I'm assuming it's to do with RO water not containing any minerals, I'll make sure I just use the RO for misting and use dechlorinated water for the water dish.
> 
> Thanks for the tip !


Exactly right! :2thumb:

In effect, it causes '*reverse*-reverse osmosis'- the frog's skin is a semi-permiable membrane; the concentration of salts etc in its body draws in more water than it can expel, and the long-term effect can be kidney damage.


----------



## blinky71

Appreciate all the tips and advice :notworthy:


----------



## blinky71

Thought I'd post a pic of the fantasy frog we're collecting next weekend. It's the orange and green one on the left


----------



## Basin79

blinky71 said:


> Thought I'd post a pic of the fantasy frog we're collecting next weekend. It's the orange and green one on the left
> 
> image


It's going to feel like a looooooong week.


----------



## JRB 89

very long. i waited what felt like a lifetime to collect my 7ft boa. it was a week. hope it brings you the happiness you hope it will.:2thumb:


----------



## blinky71

Basin79 said:


> It's going to feel like a looooooong week.


I put the deposit down on it almost 3 weeks ago so yes it has seemed like ages but I wanted to make sure the tank was running properly first ie temp and humidity.


----------



## blinky71

Heating advice please !!! 

I'm finding the ambient temp inside the tank is only 20 degrees the probe going down into the substrate where the heat pad sits is measuring 27/28 degrees do you think I should raise the temp inside the tank a bit by using a red night Bulb?
The tank is much cooler at the other side of the tank in the substrate around 21 degrees. The tank has a screen lid so it's proving difficult to maintain a high temp with only the heat mat.

I was also thinking about running UVB a few hours per week and wondered what bulb to use the frog is a fantasy horned frog not an albino do you all think this would be beneficial or not ?


----------



## Basin79

blinky71 said:


> Heating advice please !!!
> 
> I'm finding the ambient temp inside the tank is only 20 degrees the probe going down into the substrate where the heat pad sits is measuring 27/28 degrees do you think I should raise the temp inside the tank a bit by using a red night Bulb?
> The tank is much cooler at the other side of the tank in the substrate around 21 degrees. The tank has a screen lid so it's proving difficult to maintain a high temp with only the heat mat.
> 
> I was also thinking about running UVB a few hours per week and wondered what bulb to use the frog is a fantasy horned frog not an albino do you all think this would be beneficial or not ?


Are you using an exo terra style viv?


----------



## blinky71

Basin79 said:


> Are you using an exo terra style viv?


It's the zoomed pacman frog tank with screen top so no plastic brace bars like on the exo terra.

I've just been in the loft and found a repti glo 2.00 UVB 26w bulb would this be OK or would it be better to use a lower wattage bulb if I'm to provide some UVB


----------



## Basin79

blinky71 said:


> It's the zoomed pacman frog tank with screen top so no plastic brace bars like on the exo terra.
> 
> I've just been in the loft and found a repti glo 2.00 UVB 26w bulb would this be OK or would it be better to use a lower wattage bulb if I'm to provide some UVB


Use some tinfoil to cover a lot of the mesh up. It'll help with the heat and humidity. I use a heat mat on the back of the viv and under the viv where the water bowl is. I use a 5% bulb but I'm not completely sure if it does anything or not. Certainly can't hurt. I have the bulb covered with 2 tube reflectors. The one over his water is used normally and directs all the light down. The one above the land I turn around. It gives a gentle light that way. A large plastic plant gives him shade over half of his water from the light.


----------



## blinky71

I could use the repti glo 2uvb but I was more concerned about the temp. Would it be OK to use a red night time bulb to help raise temps a bit ? I can get hold of an exo terra light dome to house the bulb. I have tried a sheet of acrylic to cover the mesh top that's been drilled for ventilation it increased ambient temp a bit but the tank fogged up a lot. Humidity is stable so that's not an issue it's getting the temp up :blush:


----------



## blinky71

Basin79 said:


> Use some tinfoil to cover a lot of the mesh up. It'll help with the heat and humidity. I use a heat mat on the back of the viv and under the viv where the water bowl is. I use a 5% bulb but I'm not completely sure if it does anything or not. Certainly can't hurt. I have the bulb covered with 2 tube reflectors. The one over his water is used normally and directs all the light down. The one above the land I turn around. It gives a gentle light that way. A large plastic plant gives him shade over half of his water from the light.


Could you post up a pic of your setup please ?


----------



## Basin79

blinky71 said:


> Could you post up a pic of your setup please ?


Certainly. Give me a few minutes.


----------



## blinky71

Basin79 said:


> Certainly. Give me a few minutes.


Thank you, it might just help me visualise things better and help me decide what if anything to do.
What is your actual tank temp not the substrate temp ?


----------



## Basin79

As you can see. His tank is very simple these days. I did have him in a 36x18x15 for a while but he never used the space. He spends 99% of his time just still in his water bowl. And if he did ever come out of it went right next to it to dig down for a little bit and jump back into his water. I had a spare exo so decided to use it. Still got the 3ft tank but it just seems pointless using it.


----------



## Basin79

Obviously the light is off but this is the view from inside looking up.


----------



## Basin79

Rancor in his 3ft set up.


----------



## blinky71

Thanks for posting up the pics is he happy with the lights on, ie not too bright ?


----------



## Basin79

blinky71 said:


> Thanks for posting up the pics is he happy with the lights on, ie not too bright ?


Seems to be. He can seek cover where the light is shining directly down under the plant. He sometimes spends his time under it sometimes not. I just wish he was more active. But he chooses to save his energy to erupt onto his food.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Basin79 said:


> Seems to be. He can seek cover where the light is shining directly down under the plant. He sometimes spends his time under it sometimes not.* I just wish he was more active. But he chooses to save his energy to erupt onto his food*.


Lol. That's what they do!


----------



## blinky71

Basin79 said:


> Seems to be. He can seek cover where the light is shining directly down under the plant. He sometimes spends his time under it sometimes not. I just wish he was more active. But he chooses to save his energy to erupt onto his food.


How long is your UVB bulb on each day and what wattage is it please, I don't want to over do it with this 26w compact ? :blush:


----------



## Basin79

Ron Magpie said:


> Lol. That's what they do!


I know. But if he just had a wander around I could justify giving him back his 3ft tank. But he uses a tiny amount so it's just a waste.


----------



## Basin79

blinky71 said:


> How long is your UVB bulb on each day and what wattage is it please, I don't want to over do it with this 26w compact ? :blush:


12hrs.07:00 to 19:00. 26w I think.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Basin79 said:


> I know. But if he just had a wander around I could justify giving him back his 3ft tank. But he uses a tiny amount so it's just a waste.


Exactly.


----------



## blinky71

Basin79 said:


> 12hrs.07:00 to 19:00. 26w I think.


So I could use mine on a timer to replicate the 12 hours day night cycle ?

I really do appreciate all your help and advice you and Ron magpie have been brilliant :notworthy:


----------



## Basin79

blinky71 said:


> So I could use mine on a timer to replicate the 12 hours day night cycle ?
> 
> I really do appreciate all your help and advice you and Ron magpie have been brilliant :notworthy:


That's what I do. And no problem at all. I'm still learning. You just pick up little bits of information here and there and of course learn from your animals.


----------



## Ron Magpie

blinky71 said:


> So I could use mine on a timer to replicate the 12 hours day night cycle ?
> 
> I really do appreciate all your help and advice you and Ron magpie have been brilliant :notworthy:


Darlin, I can't speak for anyone else, but I'm just a keen amateur- I've been keeping various 'phibs for a long time, but just like you, I'm learning all the time- if I get a chance to share some of what I've learned, that's great- but don't be surprised if one day soon, you tell me something I don't know! :lol2:


----------



## blinky71

That's what's great about this forum sharing knowledge and experience of keeping our pets happy and healthy


----------



## blinky71

Where should I mount the repti glo 2.00uvb bulb it's 26w so I'm hoping it will raise the tank temp slightly by a couple of degrees, should it be located centrally over the tank or off to one side ?


----------



## Basin79

So long as the frog's got cover you could mount it where ever you fancy. Have a play around and see where it's best.


----------



## blinky71

I've decided to use the acrylic top I made at night after the UVB bulb has gone off to help keep the temp up a bit, it certainly helps keep the humidity up ! The photo was taken just as the fogger switched itself off so it's a bit foggy in there :blush:


----------



## blinky71

Right here we go final tinkering complete :blush:

I've mounted the exo terra 2.00 UVB 26w bulb into a light dome and have mounted this to the back of the tank via the Exo Terra light bracket which IMO is a great piece if kit for the money and saves having domes sat on screen tops :2thumb:
I've moved the large vine on the right hand side to provide a place with more cover and have also moved the temp/hygrometer so I can see it as it was getting covered by the vines.
I do need to replace the bulb though as I'm not sure how long it was used for previously, I'm fairly sure these lamps should be replaced every 6 months so when I collect the frog I'll pick one up. I'm hoping the 26w bulb will raise the ambient temp a couple of degrees but substrate temp is sitting nicely at 28.1 and deep down at the bottom of the tank it will be nearer 29/30 degrees. 

Pics. Oh and I must remove that protective film off the cabinet door :whistling2:


----------



## Faymi

A packman palace, well done


----------



## Faymi

Pacman sorry (spell correcting mayhem!)


----------



## blinky71

Thank you, it's for my son it's his birthday tomorrow and I wanted to get the setup right. It's cost quite a bit to put together but it's worth it I think and it's what he wanted :2thumb:
We pick up the lucky pac man on Sunday, I need a few bits for our T's so will collect at the same time along with a new bulb


----------



## Faymi

He will love it, lucky boy . Really nice to do things to their best and that's definitely what you've done. I've got a horned frog and he's great, has a definite personality. Enjoy it :2thumb:


----------



## Basin79

Today's the day then. I'm looking forward to finally seeing a frog in your set up.


----------



## blinky71

Meet "Blinky" named after one of the pacman ghosts.
He's settled in straight away and has burrowed in to the substrate. I popped in his transportation tub and tried to coax him out into the enclosure when we arrived home and he tried to have my fingers :gasp: He's a great little character my son loves him.
One thing I've had to do is swap out the UVB bulb and replace with a 40w red bulb to help raise ambient temps as it wasn't warm enough with just the heatmat partly down to the depth of substrate you have to have for these guys. I might try and get hold of a dual dome then I can run both bulbs :2thumb: but for now I thought it was more important getting temp right.
Here he is:


----------



## Basin79

Congratulations.


----------



## blinky71

Since it's got dark the little guy has moved round the tank to find the best spot he's made a new burrow. I'll try feeding later today :2thumb:


----------



## Basin79

blinky71 said:


> Since it's got dark the little guy has moved round the tank to find the best spot he's made a new burrow. I'll try feeding later today :2thumb:


You'd be best feeding him with rubber tipped forceps or moving him to a little rub without substrate to feed.


----------



## blinky71

Basin79 said:


> You'd be best feeding him with rubber tipped forceps or moving him to a little rub without substrate to feed.


Yep got a pair of rubber tipped forceps certainly won't be dangling my fingers near him :lol2:

He might need a day to settle in so I'll see how it goes but hopefully it will eat ..... Fingers crossed


----------



## Basin79

blinky71 said:


> Yep got a pair of rubber tipped forceps certainly won't be dangling my fingers near him :lol2:
> 
> He might need a day to settle in so I'll see how it goes but hopefully it will eat ..... Fingers crossed



He won't. If he's hungry he'll eat. And he'll be hungry. It'll be like the little rascal hasn't been fed.


----------



## blinky71

Blinky has had his/her first meal today, two X large dusted crickets. I have some small hoppers I'll try next and I've got some worms coming tomorrow so should be able to provide a good varied diet. The frog is only very small about an inch and half in length. The shop had been feeding every other day around 2 or 3 food items do you think this is enough for now ? 

I was just pleased to see a feeding response and I certainly got that snapping at the tongs for the cricket, it had the cricket in it's mouth and then dropped it, the cricket tried to escape but the frog went after it and needless to say it was caught and eaten :2thumb:

The red 40w Zoomed bulb I'm using is doing a perfect job of keeping the tank warm it's now running at 25 degrees cool end and 28.9 degrees at the warm end under the substrate. Before the cool end was only 19/20 degrees so not really warm enough IMO 

I've ordered a Zoomed combo deep dome mini so that I can run this bulb and the reptiglo 2 UVB together. This time I went for the 13w so it won't be as bright as the 26w I realise I'll need to keep a close eye on humidity and watch for the substrate drying out using the bulb but I can mist down twice a day if needed and the fogger is automated to come on several times a day so hopefully I'll be fine :blush:


----------



## Basin79

I'd feed him every day whilst he's young and growing.


----------



## blinky71

Back in the burrow after coming out to feed


----------



## Basin79

Won't be long until you really have to watch your fingers.


----------



## blinky71

Basin79 said:


> Won't be long until you really have to watch your fingers.
> 
> image


Awesome photo :2thumb:
Is that a chick it's eating ?


----------



## Basin79

blinky71 said:


> Awesome photo :2thumb:
> Is that a chick it's eating ?


Yes. Although vertebrates should only be a very occasional treat.


----------



## blinky71

Basin79 said:


> Yes. Although vertebrates should only be a very occasional treat.


Aww.... YUCK ! Our pac man is far too small for anything like that yet. I'll be sticking to worms and crickets/hoppers :blush:


----------



## blinky71

Basin79 said:


> I'd feed him every day whilst he's young and growing.


Little and often rather than larger meals every other day ?


----------



## Basin79

blinky71 said:


> Little and often rather than larger meals every other day ?


I'd give him a few crickets everyday.


----------



## blinky71

Basin79 said:


> I'd give him a few crickets everyday.


Will do :2thumb:


----------



## Basin79

blinky71 said:


> Will do :2thumb:


You'll soon get to know the little rascal. How fast it's growing. If it's getting a bit too round.


----------



## blinky71

Basin79 said:


> You'll soon get to know the little rascal. How fast it's growing. If it's getting a bit too round.


Thanks again your advice has been invaluable :2thumb:


----------



## blinky71

Deep dome mini arrived today so I'll now be able to run the Zoomed 40w red bulb for a bit extra heat and the 13w 2.00uvb daylight bulb :2thumb:

Will try and find time to set it up tomorrow :whistling2:


----------



## blinky71

Blinky came out of his burrow this evening to enjoy the fogger ....... Well I think that's what he was doing :blush:


----------



## blinky71

Back in the burrow


----------



## blinky71

Blinky's new worm supply mmm.......... 










I just need to cover the sides of the container and leave it in the garage where it's cool :2thumb:


----------



## Markw999

Ron Magpie said:


> Exactly right! :2thumb:
> 
> In effect, it causes '*reverse*-reverse osmosis'- the frog's skin is a semi-permiable membrane; the concentration of salts etc in its body draws in more water than it can expel, and the long-term effect can be kidney damage.


Is there any scientific evidence that RO water causes kidney damage to frogs? The "reverse/reverse osmosis" you mention is just normal osmosis. Osmosis of water into the frog will naturally occur in any water that the frog is placed in (as long as it has less salinity than the frogs's body, which is virtually all fresh water). I can't imagine that the incredibly low levels of salts and minerals found in tap water would make any difference to the rate of osmosis compared to RO water.


----------



## blinky71

A few photos


----------



## blinky71

Video of Blinky eating a worm :2thumb:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GZkiGOPYSkA


----------



## Basin79

blinky71 said:


> Video of Blinky eating a worm :2thumb:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GZkiGOPYSkA


Never seen a frog with a tongue that long before.


----------



## blinky71

Basin79 said:


> Never seen a frog with a tongue that long before.


:gasp: lol


----------



## blinky71

Finally got the Zoomed mini combo deep dome up and running. I'm using the zoomed red nightlight for additional heat on the left and on the right I'm running an Exo terra 13w UVB 2 bulb on a timer.


----------



## Ron Magpie

blinky71 said:


> Video of Blinky eating a worm :2thumb:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GZkiGOPYSkA


Interesting- my toads and the dwarf African bullfrog I used to have use their thumbs to help stuff the worm in- it's been a long time since i've kept a horned frog, so I can't remember whether he did or not.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Markw999 said:


> Is there any scientific evidence that RO water causes kidney damage to frogs? The "reverse/reverse osmosis" you mention is just normal osmosis. Osmosis of water into the frog will naturally occur in any water that the frog is placed in (as long as it has less salinity than the frogs's body, which is virtually all fresh water). I can't imagine that the incredibly low levels of salts and minerals found in tap water would make any difference to the rate of osmosis compared to RO water.


http://www.amphibianark.org/pdf/AZAAmphibianHusbandryResourceGuide.pdf

Page 25.


----------



## Markw999

Ron Magpie said:


> http://www.amphibianark.org/pdf/AZAAmphibianHusbandryResourceGuide.pdf
> 
> Page 25.


Thanks for that Ron, interesting document. Although it still doesn't contain any actual facts or references to experiments that would back up their comments on RO water does it? However, better to be safe than sorry, so I would agree with your advice not to use it.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Markw999 said:


> Thanks for that Ron, interesting document. Although it still doesn't contain any actual facts or references to experiments that would back up their comments on RO water does it? However, better to be safe than sorry, so I would agree with your advice not to use it.


That's gracious of you. The text usually quoted is _Amphibian Medicine and Captive Husbandry_ by Wright and Whitacker. I can't find it in online form, although the physical volume is available on both Amazon and Ebay.


----------



## blinky71

My frog isn't using the water dish to soak how often should I move it to a separate container to soak ? I was going to do this fortnightly when I clean out the tank but is this enough ?


----------



## Ron Magpie

blinky71 said:


> My frog isn't using the water dish to soak how often should I move it to a separate container to soak ? I was going to do this fortnightly when I clean out the tank but is this enough ?


So long as the substrate is fairly damp, and the water dish is available and accessible, I wouldn't bother- if he feels he needs a soak, he'll take one, if he doesn't, he won't. As you are beginning to find, horned frogs spend a great deal of their time doing _absolutely nothing_... :lol2:


----------



## blinky71

Thanks for the advice once again Ron :2thumb:
I have noticed he seems to like the fogger and will often come out of the burrow for 10 mins when it's on


----------



## blinky71




----------



## blinky71

After checking on Blinky this morning I noticed quite a lump on his right hand side, I knew he hadn't pooped for a few days because I always spot clean and cleaned out the enclosure yesterday and there was nothing. I filled the soaking dish with luke warm water and a drop of liquid honey and within seconds he wee'd followed a minute later by a huge poop. It just goes to show this works for constipated frogs !











Sorry for posting the pic if you've just eaten :gasp:


----------



## JRB 89

blinky, well done. you've done such a great job with that tank and that frog now has a brilliant home. i wish more people would go to such great lengths before acquiring the animal like you did. :no1:


----------



## blinky71

JRB 89 said:


> blinky, well done. you've done such a great job with that tank and that frog now has a brilliant home. i wish more people would go to such great lengths before acquiring the animal like you did. :no1:



Thank you, I believe in doing the best for all the animals in my care. 

I've just ordered a new glass enclosure that will have two dividers to create 3 separate living quarters just under 4' long 12" high x 14" wide with screen top. 
It will be home eventually to 3 more pacman frogs. My tank builder is making it for me and will be ready to collect August. 

We are totally smitten with Blinky such a character


----------



## blinky71

Fancy a dip in the pool ?


----------



## blinky71

Blinky has doubled in size since purchase and is eating well. He's eating daily, diet at the moment consists of crickets, dubias and his favourite worms.


----------



## blinky71

Just received these pics from my tank builder Paul (Fitfiltration) it will be home to 3 pacman frogs. It just needs the trim fitting, screen top arrived from Germany last week so I'll post up more pictures when it's finished.


----------



## Basin79

blinky71 said:


> Just received these pics from my tank builder Paul (Fitfiltration) it will be home to 3 pacman frogs. It just needs the trim fitting, screen top arrived from Germany last week so I'll post up more pictures when it's finished.
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image


Looks great but it'll be a right pain in the arse to clean.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Basin79 said:


> Looks great but it'll be a right pain in the arse to clean.


If they are set up as bioactive systems they won't need much cleaning.


----------



## Basin79

Ron Magpie said:


> If they are set up as bioactive systems they won't need much cleaning.


Some system to get rid of a horned frog turd.


----------



## Ron Magpie

The system manages snake droppings in my corn and BRB set-ups...


----------



## Basin79

Ron Magpie said:


> The system manages snake droppings in my corn and BRB set-ups...


Would you not have more substrate though Ron. More sub more surface area for bacteria to break things down? Really interested in this now.


----------



## blinky71

TBH each compartment is about the same size as my Zoomed Pacman frog tank so these will be fine to clean it's no different to cleaning out 3 separate tanks.
Some people use the Exoterra 12x12x12 and manage OK

I am also interested in Rons idea though :2thumb:


----------



## Ron Magpie

Yeah, in some ways the deeper the better- although you have to allow for a drainage layer as well. The basic set-up I use (with variations for individual species) is a layer of leca (coarse gravel works too, but it is heavier), covered by some form of permiable membrane. Lots of people use weed mat for this, but I find ordinary nylon net curtain works well- and off-cuts cost pennies. My soil mix is a mixture of 'live' leafmould, collected from a clean mixed beech and sweet chesnut wood on the North Downs, orchid bark, a little organic potting compost and coco fibre- proprtions vary depending on what I have handy, but the aim is a fairly loose, moisture-retaining but free-draining mix. This of course already has a native population of detrivorous invertebrates, fungi and bacteria, but I also add springtails, two kinds of tropical woodlice and a few compost worms- I find they do better at higher viv temps than ordinary earthworms, and they are great at dealing with dung. For my snakes and the plated lizard, I tend to keep the cool end damper (often by simply overflowing the water bowl) and the warm end drier, giving them a choice- not a consideration for the 'phibs, though.


----------



## Ron Magpie

'Cleaning' really consists of wiping the glass down with damp paper towels once in a while. :2thumb:


----------



## blinky71

Blinky 2 months on, was the size of a 50p when purchased now the size of a squashed tennis ball !


----------



## blinky71

Installed a new bigger pool today and to my surprise Blinky used it. It's the first time he's gone in voluntarily :2thumb:

http://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=UR4WzA7vsKI


----------



## Basin79

blinky71 said:


> Installed a new bigger pool today and to my surprise Blinky used it. It's the first time he's gone in voluntarily :2thumb:
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=UR4WzA7vsKI


He's looking great. 

And how you put up with those male crickets is beyond me. They used to do my head right in.


----------



## blinky71

Tbh I've been keeping and feeding dubias but bought a box of crickets yesterday, they've made so much noise it's unbelievable. Blinky had 3 today and I'll be feeding the T's on Monday so that will get rid of a few :whistling2:
They're awful things !!


----------



## Basin79

blinky71 said:


> Tbh I've been keeping and feeding dubias but bought a box of crickets yesterday, they've made so much noise it's unbelievable. Blinky had 3 today and I'll be feeding the T's on Monday so that will get rid of a few :whistling2:
> They're awful things !!


Yep, I used to feed the males to my lot first. Or if there happened to be a lot of males I'd trim their wings to quieten them down a bit.


----------



## Ron Magpie

They are unbelievably annoying. I'm told that in China they are bought and sold for their 'soothing' song- brings out my violent side, frankly! :lol2:


----------



## blinky71

Blinky's colours are really popping tonight !


----------



## REDDEV1L

Dunno why I've never read this thread...
but one thing I noticed (and am surprised nobody else commented.. unless I missed it)

When it comes to replace your UV bulb... You can just pop an energy saver in there
as the plastic/perspex lid will be blocking ALL the UV the bulb is producing.

Cool frog and nice set-up.
I'll be getting a nice red ornate pacman when I find one that suits.


----------



## blinky71

REDDEV1L said:


> Dunno why I've never read this thread...
> but one thing I noticed (and am surprised nobody else commented.. unless I missed it)
> 
> When it comes to replace your UV bulb... You can just pop an energy saver in there
> as the plastic/perspex lid will be blocking ALL the UV the bulb is producing.
> 
> Cool frog and nice set-up.
> I'll be getting a nice red ornate pacman when I find one that suits.


I never used the acrylic top, found I didn't need it once I started using the red bulb. I was only going to use it at night to help keep temps up a bit and the UVB bulb would have been switched off but it's a good point to make in case anyone else is doing something similar.


----------



## blinky71

A few new photos, Blinky loves the fogger which comes on 3 times a day to maintain humidity


----------



## blinky71

I'm collecting the new triple enclosure this week so I'll post a few photos of progress on set up : victory:


----------



## blinky71

New enclosure : victory:


----------



## Ron Magpie

Blinky's certainly growing! :2thumb:


----------



## blinky71

Heat cable applied and glass cleaned ready for the application of the vinyl background


----------



## Punchfish

Have you thought about possibly changing the heat cable setup? I don't think you are going to get the quite the gradient differences that you are looking for with the current layout. I would guess the two sections on the right will be a fairly constant temp. I would run the cable all the way across the bottom section of the back wall, that way you will get a gradient from warmer at the back and cooler at the front and wont have any frogs resting directly on a heat cable. Obviously this is all just guess work as I don't know the temps of each part.


----------



## blinky71

TBH I have copied the layout from another setup. I think it will be fine similar to what I've used in the single tank but it's easy enough to change if I find it's not working. The picture shows the tank on it's front showing the underside of the tank where the cable is applied not the back wall


----------



## blinky71

Pipework cut and assembled for the fogging system and the vinyl has been applied to the back and side walls :2thumb:


----------



## blinky71




----------



## blinky71

Nearly there now just the mat stat to test and adjust if necessary and the fogger needs running to make sure each tank is getting equal amounts of fog. I still have a few bits to buy and substrate to add but I'm pleased with how it's turned out.


----------



## blinky71

Oh and I need to straighten those dual domes my OCD won't stand it :blush:


----------



## blinky71

Finally all the equipment tested today so only the substrate to add when we have new arrivals. Hoping to get to the IHS in Doncaster later next month where hopefully I'll find some pacman


----------



## blinky71

Finally finished : victory:


----------



## Basin79

blinky71 said:


> Finally finished : victory:
> 
> image
> 
> image



They look ruddy well fantastic.


----------



## Ron Magpie

And astonishly neat, lol!


----------



## Mreptilenick

Holy frog! Those enclosures are the stuff of my dreams bro! So jealous!: victory:


----------



## blinky71

I've been running everything in for a few days to make sure temps and humidity is stable hoping to pick up a horned frog at the weekend if I find something that takes my eye.


----------



## blinky71

Fogger system


----------



## s6t6nic6l

impressive : victory:
you clearly had an agenda here with cost not being a factor what with your custom purchases and equipment used. 
if you get a breeding program going then you would reap the rewards from your endeavour
good luck with the husbandry.


----------



## blinky71

s6t6nic6l said:


> impressive : victory:
> you clearly had an agenda here with cost not being a factor what with your custom purchases and equipment used.
> if you get a breeding program going then you would reap the rewards from your endeavour
> good luck with the husbandry.


Thank you for reading and glad you like what I've done, just hope the frogs are happy when they get in there !


----------



## blinky71

I'm looking at buying this apricot albino at the weekend what do you guys think?


----------



## Mreptilenick

What a lucky frog  you should deffo get him, he is gorgeous!


----------



## janeb

Wow me wants !!


----------



## Ron Magpie

Lol, sorry Blinks, but as you know, I'm not that fond of the albinos. :blush:


----------



## blinky71

Ron Magpie said:


> Lol, sorry Blinks, but as you know, I'm not that fond of the albinos. :blush:


Ah... but look at that face Ron !

Deposit paid collecting Saturday 4 hour round trip :whistling2: 

This one will be called Clyde, I have a theme going on here Blinky, Inky, Pinky and Clyde were all names of the pacman ghosts. Now if I could just get my mits on a blue Samarai he could be Inky :mf_dribble: not over here though unfortunately. 

Doncaster IHS later this month will see what if anything's available there :2thumb:


----------



## janeb

Soo want one now!!?


----------



## blinky71

janeb said:


> Soo want one now!!?


Well what are you waiting for go girl :2thumb:


I'll post some more pics when I get it home at the weekend.


----------



## Corfel

It kills me reading these threads

I have an itch for something new and these threads make it worse :banghead:

Great looking setup, grats on the hardwork paying off : victory:


----------



## blinky71

Corfel said:


> It kills me reading these threads
> 
> I have an itch for something new and these threads make it worse :banghead:
> 
> Great looking setup, grats on the hardwork paying off : victory:




Cheers :2thumb:


----------



## Boidation

Your set ups are superb! Always had a soft spot for horned frogs, such charismatic little creatures. In a slightly different vein I'm just making the finishing touches to my first "display" tank for my Bredl's python. They really do make a fantastic addition to a room. Where did you get your fake plants from? Assuming they are fake!


----------



## blinky71

Boidation said:


> Your set ups are superb! Always had a soft spot for horned frogs, such charismatic little creatures. In a slightly different vein I'm just making the finishing touches to my first "display" tank for my Bredl's python. They really do make a fantastic addition to a room. Where did you get your fake plants from? Assuming they are fake!



Firstly thank you for your kind words, secondly yes the plants are fake I use Zoomed bush plants most are medium but a couple are smaller available from Swell Reptiles and the mosses in the corners are Sydeco mosses and were purchased at pets at home 3 for 2 from their aquatic section. Good luck with your new display :2thumb:


----------



## Boidation

Okay thanks I will check out swell, and thanks for the well wishes! Look out for a post in the habitat section.


----------



## blinky71

Boidation said:


> Okay thanks I will check out swell, and thanks for the well wishes! Look out for a post in the habitat section.


I Really enjoy looking at what people do with their enclosures so I'll definitely look out for yours : victory:


----------



## blinky71

Meet our latest addition "Clyde"










Already settled in nicely!


----------



## blinky71

Clyde having his first feed


----------



## blinky71

I'm going to post a new thread for the triple enclosure as it's all getting a bit mixed up with this thread. So sorry if you read it and feel like I'm paddling old ground :whistling2:


----------



## blinky71

Feeding really well now even fed from the tongs today, hopefully I won't have to keep transferring to the deli clip to feed


----------



## blinky71

Went to the IHS in Doncaster today and it was a fantastic show lots to buy !!!! I bought a Samurai Peppermint and a Cornuta both imports from Japan and purchased from a German dealer


----------



## scottishsany

*brill*

great looking frogs,,well done on your tanks they look brill sandy:no1:


----------



## blinky71

Thank you


----------



## Mreptilenick

Can we see them all in their enclosures please? They are sooo cool!


----------



## blinky71

Here you go !




























Not forgetting Blinky's setup


----------



## blinky71

So we now have 4 colour morphs 

Albino apricot
Tri coloured Fantasy
Green Cornuta 
Blue peppermint


----------



## Mreptilenick

Absolutely stunning, you should be so proud! I can only dream of such things :flrt:


----------



## blinky71

Mreptilenick said:


> Absolutely stunning, you should be so proud! I can only dream of such things :flrt:


Thank you :blush: I can't believe how much I love these frogs they are such characters


----------



## stonker

hi can you recomend a seller of the colour morphs, many thanks


----------



## blinky71

stonker said:


> hi can you recomend a seller of the colour morphs, many thanks


What are you looking for ?


----------



## stonker

hi probably the blue one maybe nore thanks


----------



## blinky71

stonker said:


> hi probably the blue one maybe nore thanks


I bought the peppermint from a German dealer it was a Japanese import. Try and get to a show like Kempton or the IHS in Donacster failing that see what your local reptile shop can get a lot of shops will get a weekly availability stock list and may be able to order you one. If you live in the North East Dragons Den can get hold of peppermint's but don't do mail order.

HTH Lisa


----------



## stonker

hi many thanks was at donny on sunday, saw some up stairs but couldnot get near for the crowds, again many thanks


----------



## blinky71

stonker said:


> hi many thanks was at donny on sunday, saw some up stairs but couldnot get near for the crowds, again many thanks


The peppermint's were downstairs with Frank the German dealer


----------



## blinky71

An update on the new purchases

The blue peppermint is doing really well after a slow start with feeding it now runs at the tongs to be fed. I'm slowly introducing new foods to it's diet. The cornuta ate a whole lance fish on Monday without having to be coaxed but unfortunately hasn't eaten since. I've added another plant to give it even more cover in the hope that the extra security will help it settle in and in due course will start eating ...... Fingers crossed x


----------



## stonker

got a niece albino today locally, no look finding a peppermint, hope the German dealer is at Donny in november


----------



## scottishsany

*hi*

hi blinky was wondering what you thought about the light you bought the mini combo deep dome as just got a bullfrog and was looking at the best light and night light for him/her and what bulbs do you use thanks sandy


----------



## Basin79

scottishsany said:


> hi blinky was wondering what you thought about the light you bought the mini combo deep dome as just got a bullfrog and was looking at the best light and night light for him/her and what bulbs do you use thanks sandy


Obviously not Blinky but just make sure you provide shade so your bullfrog can get out of the light. 

African or American?


----------



## scottishsany

*sorry*

hi sorry wrong name:blush: my new bullfrog is a _Pyxicephalus edulis.had him/her about a week now and settled in ok but need a light at night.Im setting up a new tank for him and was wanting a good light sandy

_


----------



## scottishsany

your confusing me with your names ???lol blinky and basin


----------



## Basin79

scottishsany said:


> scottishsany said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi sorry wrong name:blush: my new bullfrog is a _Pyxicephalus edulis.had him/her about a week now and settled in ok but need a light at night.Im setting up a new tank for him and was wanting a good light sandy
> 
> _your confusing me with your names ???lol
> 
> 
> 
> I meant I'm not Blinky which the question was asked to.
> 
> Ah a dwarf bullfrog, congratulations. Why do you need a light at night?
Click to expand...


----------



## scottishsany

where he sits there is no light on him so was looking for a duel canopy for night and day plus have whites trees frogs so a night light for them was trying to put pics up but will try again tomorrow sandy


----------



## Basin79

I don't understand what you mean by a night light sorry. I just have mine on a 12 hour on off cycle. Lights on at 07:00 in the morning. And off at 19:00 at night.


----------



## scottishsany

*light*

i was thinking like a red night light so you could see in i know they don't move around but just so i could see in but from your answers i see its a waste of money thanks sandy


----------



## Basin79

scottishsany said:


> i was thinking like a red night light so you could see in i know they don't move around but just so i could see in but from your answers i see its a waste of money thanks sandy


Ah a light they CAN'T see but you can. Sorry, for some reason I was having a massive blank. That's completely up to yourself. I don't use them but I'm sure many will.


----------



## Basin79

Blinky is the Cornuta still looking plump? Just wondering maybe the bright light might be putting it off at first but you've got loads of shaded parts in you set ups. 

Have you added or lowered the brightness of the light in with the albino?


----------



## blinky71

Basin79 said:


> Blinky is the Cornuta still looking plump? Just wondering maybe the bright light might be putting it off at first but you've got loads of shaded parts in you set ups.
> 
> Have you added or lowered the brightness of the light in with the albino?


The light is only on over the peppermint so no light at all over the albino or the cornuta there is enough spill from the centre light. I have left the cornuta completely alone today it has gone into the new plant I put in and has made itself quite at home. I'll try feeding again tomorrow it will be a week since it ate.


----------



## blinky71

scottishsany said:


> i was thinking like a red night light so you could see in i know they don't move around but just so i could see in but from your answers i see its a waste of money thanks sandy


Hi Sandy I have 40w zoomed red bulbs in the dual domes they are really there for supplemental heating when it's cold as they will raise the tank temp a few degrees obviously the higher the wattage the hotter they'll get. They are primarily used for night lighting though so it's up to you if you want to use one and the frog won't know it's on so won't interfere with the day/night cycle


----------



## Basin79

blinky71 said:


> The light is only on over the peppermint so no light at all over the albino or the cornuta there is enough spill from the centre light. I have left the cornuta completely alone today it has gone into the new plant I put in and has made itself quite at home. I'll try feeding again tomorrow it will be a week since it ate.


Fingers crossed. Really hope it eats for you. The little sod must be hungry by now.


----------



## blinky71

Basin79 said:


> Fingers crossed. Really hope it eats for you. The little sod must be hungry by now.


You'd think so wouldn't you :whistling2: I'll keep you updated


----------



## blinky71

scottishsany said:


> i was thinking like a red night light so you could see in i know they don't move around but just so i could see in but from your answers i see its a waste of money thanks sandy


Red bulbs on this morning to help raise air temp as it was quite cold first thing


----------



## blinky71

Finally the cornuta took the food .... Yay tbh who would turn down best sirloin steak :blush:










I turned all the lights out for a couple of hours before attempting to feed and finally after a week success :2thumb:


----------



## Basin79

blinky71 said:


> Finally the cornuta took the food .... Yay tbh who would turn down best sirloin steak :blush:
> 
> image
> 
> I turned all the lights out for a couple of hours before attempting to feed and finally after a week success :2thumb:


Fantastic news. Absolutely brilliant.


----------



## blinky71

Yours is doing really well just hope mine does too : victory:


----------



## Basin79

blinky71 said:


> Yours is doing really well just hope mine does too : victory:


It will now I'm sure. At least you can worry less now. And fingers crossed that's the last bit of steak you'll have to feed.


----------



## blinky71

Basin79 said:


> It will now I'm sure. At least you can worry less now. And fingers crossed that's the last bit of steak you'll have to feed.


I know it will eat the lance fish so I'm going to try that next maybe tomorrow or not sure if I should skip a day ? I imagine that steak to be quite filling, it was a decent sized piece obviously I don't want it stuck on this diet but it was a last resort I was starting to worry about the little fella :blush:

You should see the peppermint though it is so quick, snaps at everything. I'll try and film it and post a video.


----------



## blinky71

I'm going to try the peppermint with a pinkie tomorrow, hopefully it will be well received. Frank said these guys were eating pinkies, beef and lance fish :gasp:


----------



## Basin79

blinky71 said:


> I know it will eat the lance fish so I'm going to try that next maybe tomorrow or not sure if I should skip a day ? I imagine that steak to be quite filling, it was a decent sized piece obviously I don't want it stuck on this diet but it was a last resort I was starting to worry about the little fella :blush:
> 
> You should see the peppermint though it is so quick, snaps at everything. I'll try and film it and post a video.


It seems cornuta really do want frogs, although you'd think being CB they'd be like all the Cranwell's and Ornate's and just throw themselves at anything in front of them. I'm sure it won't be too long before both of ours are acting like a horned frog and eating anything and everything in front of them. I'm certainly looking forward to watching mine hammer down big got loaded dubai roaches.


----------



## blinky71

Blinky such a big boy now can't wait to get the other frogs to this size


----------



## blinky71

blinky71 said:


> Blinky such a big boy now can't wait to get the other frogs to this size
> 
> image


He eats dubia roaches, crickets, lob worms, pinkies, lance fish and the dried pacman food tbh I think he'd eat anything :blush:


----------



## Basin79

blinky71 said:


> He eats dubia roaches, crickets, lob worms, pinkies, lance fish and the dried pacman food tbh I think he'd eat anything :blush:


They will. I now give Rancor whole fish in his diet. Although the bulk of it is made up with gut loaded roaches. I give him the odd chick and rat too. Lancefish would be pretty pointless. He'd easily eat a packet.


----------



## blinky71

Blue peppermint


----------



## stonker

hope the german dealer is at Donny nov 2nd


----------



## blinky71

stonker said:


> hope the german dealer is at Donny nov 2nd


Not sure if the international dealers attend that show the big one was on the 28th Sep. I think it's now the largest in the UK : victory:


----------



## blinky71

Both the peppermint and the cornuta took and ate a whole lance fish today : victory:
The fantasy and apricot had calci dusted worms. I'm so relieved to have the cornuta eating even if it needs a bit of persuading


----------



## Basin79

blinky71 said:


> Both the peppermint and the cornuta took and ate a whole lance fish today : victory:
> The fantasy and apricot had calci dusted worms. I'm so relieved to have the cornuta eating even if it needs a bit of persuading


Fantastic news Blinky.


----------



## blinky71

Feeling full !!!


----------



## Basin79

blinky71 said:


> Feeling full !!!
> 
> 
> image


Good stuff. My little rascal is still stuffed after yesterday's pinky. Managed to get plenty of calcium + D3 dust onto it too.


----------



## blinky71

Basin79 said:


> Good stuff. My little rascal is still stuffed after yesterday's pinky. Managed to get plenty of calcium + D3 dust onto it too.


I think I'll skip tomorrow's feed as this little guy us totally stuffed after yesterday and today's feed :blush: I also managed to dust with calcium so all good :2thumb:


----------



## Basin79

blinky71 said:


> I think I'll skip tomorrow's feed as this little guy us totally stuffed after yesterday and today's feed :blush: I also managed to dust with calcium so all good :2thumb:


Are you using D3 as well Blinky? I need to because I'm going for natural light so need the D3 for the calcium to be absorbed.


----------



## blinky71

Basin79 said:


> Are you using D3 as well Blinky? I need to because I'm going for natural light so need the D3 for the calcium to be absorbed.


Yes calcium+ d3 as I'm not currently using any UVB


----------



## Leon85

Love the row of 3 vivs, inspiration for my own setups.

If your after more morphs i think Waga's Frog Shop on FaceBook is getting new stock in tomorrow

Leon


----------



## blinky71

Leon85 said:


> Love the row of 3 vivs, inspiration for my own setups.
> 
> If your after more morphs i think Waga's Frog Shop on FaceBook is getting new stock in tomorrow
> 
> Leon


Thanks for the info. unfortunately for now I have no more room that's why it was important I didn't impulse buy and chose the colour morphs I really wanted. If I had the room though I'd like a lime green albino and a high red ornate


----------



## blinky71

Today the apricot and peppermint had their first pinkie. The fantasy had a couple of large lance fish and the cornuta also ate a whole lance fish :2thumb: the cornuta is still needing to be coaxed but at least it's eating so I'm chuffed about that


----------



## blinky71

My gang !


----------



## scottishsany

*lights*

hi blinky71 thanks for your advise on the lights and your frogs look great so do your set up's im learning a lot from your page alone thanks to everyone sandy:2thumb:


----------



## blinky71

Glad our experiences are helping I'm still learning too :blush:
It's great sharing ideas and knowledge it can only be of benefit to our frogs and make us better keepers :2thumb:


----------



## Stupot1610

You have some great frogs there, especially like the 'blue peppermint'

Stuart


----------



## blinky71

All the frogs have had Herp Craft pacman food today, Blinky has eaten it before but it was the first time for the apricot,peppermint and cornuta. They all seem to have enjoyed it :2thumb:


----------



## blinky71

The peppermint pooped in it's burrow and then moved on, glad to know everything is working in that dept. I haven't seen the cornuta go yet though but I'm sure it will have buried it somewhere as it has moved round the enclosure a couple of times :blush:


----------



## blinky71

Stupot1610 said:


> You have some great frogs there, especially like the 'blue peppermint'
> 
> Stuart


Everyone is admiring that frog it is a stunner :flrt: I'm beginning to think it was an excellent buy at only £45 :2thumb:


----------



## Stupot1610

£45 for such an amazing looking frog is an absolute bargain!


----------



## Basin79

blinky71 said:


> All the frogs have had Herp Craft pacman food today, Blinky has eaten it before but it was the first time for the apricot,peppermint and cornuta. They all seem to have enjoyed it :2thumb:
> 
> image


What's the deal with that Blinky? Better than live food or just an accompaniment?


----------



## blinky71

Basin79 said:


> What's the deal with that Blinky? Better than live food or just an accompaniment?


This is designed to be fed at every feeding and contains everything your pacman needs so no need for supplements etc I have a friend who's frog only has this now. I bought a packet of the Herp craft from Japan and a packet of the samurai pacman food from a UK seller on ebay to try I haven't tried this one yet just the Herp Craft but the frogs love it. I think it's fish based. All my frogs are now being tong fed so I have no problems feeding it, some people might struggle if their pet will only eat dubias and crickets etc that are running around I'm sure your cornuta will eat it :2thumb:


----------



## blinky71

Watch this video over on YouTube 

Watch this video to learn more! PacmanFood of Samurai-Japan Reptiles - YouTube


----------



## Basin79

blinky71 said:


> This is designed to be fed at every feeding and contains everything your pacman needs so no need for supplements etc I have a friend who's frog only has this now. I bought a packet of the Herp craft from Japan and a packet of the samurai pacman food from a UK seller on ebay to try I haven't tried this one yet just the Herp Craft but the frogs love it. I think it's fish based. All my frogs are now being tong fed so I have no problems feeding it, some people might struggle if their pet will only eat dubias and crickets etc that are running around I'm sure your cornuta will eat it :2thumb:


Cheers for that. Once I'm getting to the end of the lancefish, pinkies and crickets I'll have a look at it in more detail.


----------



## blinky71

Basin79 said:


> Cheers for that. Once I'm getting to the end of the lancefish, pinkies and crickets I'll have a look at it in more detail.


I know some people prefer to offer live food but this is a good staple diet and supplies the frog with everything it needs so can be fed daily or once or twice a week. Surely must be better than things like crickets which don't have much nutritional content and are horrid smelly things that can also bite your frog !


----------



## blinky71

I'm currently offering Herp Craft but the Samurai food was designed and developed by the Samurai breeding line that produce all those lovely peppermint's and apricots etc most of our frogs are CB so can't think they'll be that bothered do you ?


----------



## blinky71

Today I made some acrylic holders for the temp/humidity gauges these have cut outs that allow the gauge to snap into position. I was fed up of them dropping off the back of the glass, the sticky Velcro pads kept giving way :blush:










I also bought some small suction cups from the local hardware store and used these to fix my plants to the glass. I wanted to create a canopy and did this by crossing the plants from one side of the tank to the other. 



















I think the frogs will love the effect this has created :2thumb:


----------



## Ron Magpie

To be honest, I'm rather cynical about the 'complete diet' claims, having seen so many 'complete' formulae marketed for turtles etc that are anything but. I'm sure these mixes can be used in tandem with other things, but personally, I wouldn't give up *all* alternative foods.


----------



## blinky71

Ron Magpie said:


> To be honest, I'm rather cynical about the 'complete diet' claims, having seen so many 'complete' formulae marketed for turtles etc that are anything but. I'm sure these mixes can be used in tandem with other things, but personally, I wouldn't give up *all* alternative foods.


Me either Ron it would be a bit like eating cornflakes everyday. Variety is a good thing but this is supposed to be very good. I wonder if anyone has had long term success with it ?


----------



## blinky71

Had a close look at the cornuta today and thought it looked overly rotund. I haven't found any poop either so decided to take him out and give him a warm water soak to see if I could get things moving 










After about 5 mins in the water he started to poop no need for honey which was going to be my next plan of action. A really beautiful frog so taken with it and it's doubled in size since purchase which I'm delighted about despite the trouble I had getting it to feed to start with.

A few more pics after the bath and a water change


----------



## blinky71

All froggies fed this morning and the cornuta had his first pinkie, down in two gulps : victory:

I've found the sweet spot on the cornuta that makes it snap at the food :2thumb:


----------



## blinky71

All frogs taken out and soaked this morning before being returned to a cleaned enclosure. All are growing well :flrt:


----------



## BanditTheFirst

I've just read this whole thread, when really I should be doing homework but...THERE SO DAMN CUTE! :flrt:


----------



## blinky71




----------



## blinky71

The cornuta needed a soak as it needed a clear out :blush: minutes later and feeling better.


----------



## blinky71

A video link to my Samurai Peepermint eating lance fish 


http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=IDja7M2Hrls&feature=youtu.be


----------



## blinky71




----------



## Basin79

Looking phenomenal.


----------



## blinky71

blinky71 said:


> image


My son has called the cornuta Namco as it was a Japanese import and the link to Pacman


----------



## The Hypnotoad

These look great and the set up is awsome.

How do the frogs like being so close to each other? do they care? my Pacman never cared but my Bullfrog absolutely hated seeing anything near by, hed go nuts if he could see me dog,cat,fish tank, me, my girlfriend, a shadow, the tv.........pretty much anything lol.

Im really getting in the mood to get another pacman


----------



## blinky71

The Hypnotoad said:


> These look great and the set up is awsome.
> 
> How do the frogs like being so close to each other? do they care? my Pacman never cared but my Bullfrog absolutely hated seeing anything near by, hed go nuts if he could see me dog,cat,fish tank, me, my girlfriend, a shadow, the tv.........pretty much anything lol.
> 
> Im really getting in the mood to get another pacman


The tanks are heavily planted so they can't see each other so I'm not sure if it would bother them or not if they weren't. I love these frogs so I'd say go for it and get one :2thumb:


----------



## Ron Magpie

Not sure why you take them out to soak them? All my frogs do their own soaking, lol!


----------



## blinky71

Ron Magpie said:


> Not sure why you take them out to soak them? All my frogs do their own soaking, lol!


Only one of mine will use it's soaking dish Ron in the enclosure. I take the opportunity to soak the others when I remove them for cleaning out :whistling2:


----------



## blinky71

Pics after the frogs were returned to their enclosures after cleaning this morning


----------



## blinky71

Dug the apricot out to feed it some crickets and just can't believe how much this frog has grown since purchase. I've only had it a few weeks and it's quadrupled in size it used to be the size of a 10p and could run round the deli cup now look at it :gasp:


----------



## Basin79

Has your Cornuta started taking live food by itself yet Blinks or are you in the same bought as me still?


----------



## blinky71

Basin79 said:


> Has your Cornuta started taking live food by itself yet Blinks or are you in the same bought as me still?


The cornuta is a total pain once I can get it started it's OK but not smashing food down like my other frogs. I had to take it out to feed it Monday and feed in a tub to make it easier for me. The frog has grown and is looking plump but it's disappointing when it's just not interested in food it hasn't had dubias seems to like lance fish it had a pinkie and will eat the pacman food. My other frogs get dubias, worms, lance fish, crickets, pinkies and pac food just wish this frog would do the same. I'm tong feeding by the way !


----------



## Basin79

blinky71 said:


> The cornuta is a total pain once I can get it started it's OK but not smashing food down like my other frogs. I had to take it out to feed it Monday and feed in a tub to make it easier for me. The frog has grown and is looking plump but it's disappointing when it's just not interested in food it hasn't had dubias seems to like lance fish it had a pinkie and will eat the pacman food. My other frogs get dubias, worms, lance fish, crickets, pinkies and pac food just wish this frog would do the same. I'm tong feeding by the way !


Exactly the same as mine then. The little sods. I suppose we should be grateful they're actually eating, growing and healthy.


----------



## LTDMayhem

And so so cute!


----------



## blinky71

Got the cornuta out into a tub this morning and to my surprise it only took about 30 seconds to take the food. I'm finding it so much easier to feed like this rather than in the enclosure where it can hop away. I've also developed a little trick Basin you should try this if you're not doing it already, once you've got it to take the first piece of food just before the last bit goes in get the next piece ready so that you are providing a continuous supply. I got 3 large dusted lance fish in like this today, could have done more but didn't want to overdo it :blush:
The frog looks well and is growing even if it's not as rapidly as the peppermint and apricot cranwelli.

Pics from today


----------



## HerbsParents

Have just read through the whole thread - Dont know how I missed it previously. Have had my eye on a pacman frog from when I was a wee little boy, will need to buy one in the future - Your group (especially the blue peppermint) are stunning and love the enclosures :2thumb:


----------



## blinky71

HerbsParents said:


> Have just read through the whole thread - Dont know how I missed it previously. Have had my eye on a pacman frog from when I was a wee little boy, will need to buy one in the future - Your group (especially the blue peppermint) are stunning and love the enclosures :2thumb:


Thanks for reading and your kind comments, love my frogs :flrt:


----------



## blinky71

Had him nearly 8 weeks I'd say he's grown wouldn't you .


----------



## Basin79

blinky71 said:


> Had him nearly 8 weeks I'd say he's grown wouldn't you .
> 
> image
> 
> image



You wouldn't think it was the same frog.


----------



## blinky71

Basin79 said:


> You wouldn't think it was the same frog.


I know the growth rates are amazing, the peppermint is the same. I wonder if growth rates vary between cranwelli and cranwelli x cornuta (fantasy) and cornuta or ornata ? The cranwelli I have are by far the best eaters which has a lot to do with it too !


----------



## blinky71

The apricots colouring is not bad either :whistling2:


----------



## blinky71

A few of my gang out and about early this morning Blinky the fantasy must have been having a whale of a time as his soaking dish was empty and there was Ecoearth splattered all over the glass :whistling2:


----------



## LTDMayhem

Only 3 pics will load for me. Love the little one dug into his eco earth


----------



## blinky71

LTDMayhem said:


> Only 3 pics will load for me. Love the little one dug into his eco earth


That's Blinky my fantasy and not so little :whistling2:


----------



## blinky71

I'm going to carve out some styrofoam caves cover in silicone and Ecoearth. I've done this in a couple of the tarantula enclosures and the end result looks fantastic. I'm currently using cork bark as hides but the apricot has grown so much it can now no longer fit under :blush: these don't mould and rot either unlike cork. They'll need a good couple of weeks to cure and allow the smell of silicone to disappear then they should be OK to use in the tanks. I'll post pics of what I'm doing when I get started :2thumb:

Fortnightly enclosure clean tomorrow so I'd better go and soak some blocks of Ecoearth :2thumb:


----------



## Basin79

blinky71 said:


> I'm going to carve out some styrofoam caves cover in silicone and Ecoearth. I've done this in a couple of the tarantula enclosures and the end result looks fantastic. I'm currently using cork bark as hides but the apricot has grown so much it can now no longer fit under :blush: these don't mould and rot either unlike cork. They'll need a good couple of weeks to cure and allow the smell of silicone to disappear then they should be OK to use in the tanks. I'll post pics of what I'm doing when I get started :2thumb:
> 
> Fortnightly enclosure clean tomorrow so I'd better go and soak some blocks of Ecoearth :2thumb:


I don't provide hides. Just deep substrate and some fake plants. My little rascal just buries down under a leaf. 

Although I have to say I'm looking forward to your creations.


----------



## blinky71

Basin79 said:


> I don't provide hides. Just deep substrate and some fake plants. My little rascal just buries down under a leaf.
> 
> Although I have to say I'm looking forward to your creations.


Mine seem to like the hides especially the cornuta and the peppermint. When I put the cornuta back in the tank after a feed it always heads for the cork bark hide and digs itself in under it :2thumb:


----------



## blinky71

Started the process of making the hides today. I sculpted the basic shape from styrofoam then covered what I could in black silicone and then applied the dried Ecoearth. It is a messy process and I'd recommend wearing disposable gloves and old clothes and work outside as the silicone is a bit whiffy 'till it's cured.
Applying the silicone and Ecoearth is usually a two part process as you can't get to all areas on one covering. Here is what I have so far, tomorrow I'll be able to knock off the excess Ecoearth to reveal the form 

Stage one carving out the shape



















Next stage applying silicone and Ecoearth 



















Once in the tank surrounded by substrate and plants these look great !


----------



## blinky71

First bite today, I was digging out the apricot to clean out the enclosures and I think it thought I was food :mf_dribble: I had my powder free gloves on which saved me a bit, it hung on the end of my little finger for a couple of seconds before dropping off. It didn't break the skin and draw blood but it did hurt :whistling2:


----------



## blinky71

Pac attack arrived today looks interesting and I know Mike Matson loves this stuff (Mike's Phat frogs ) so I'll let you know how it goes this stuff requires no mixing you just soak the pellets for a couple of seconds and you're good to go 










Feeding with these pellets is only once a week and nothing else every other week for an adult consuming around 10 pellets


----------



## blinky71

I think Inky is eager to try it out :mf_dribble:


----------



## blinky71

More good news on the feeding front the cornuta ate 4 lance fish and for once was grabbing at the fish once we got started :2thumb:


----------



## blinky71

Peppermint "Inky"


----------



## LTDMayhem

Ace and I think inky is gorgeous!


----------



## blinky71

LTDMayhem said:


> Ace and I think inky is gorgeous!


Thank you, this frog has grown so quickly eats everything, it pounces out of the undergrowth all the time. I have to be so careful when I'm filling the soaking dish and stirring the substrate for fear of getting caught :blush:


----------



## LTDMayhem

Haha we use a water sprayer with a pump and long nozzle so will hopefully not run into this problem


----------



## blinky71

LTDMayhem said:


> Haha we use a water sprayer with a pump and long nozzle so will hopefully not run into this problem


I stirred the substrate last night and the peppermint shot out to grab the acrylic rod i use to mix up the Ecoearth that frog is hilarious :no1:


----------



## blinky71

Apricot albino


----------



## blinky71

Clyde my beautiful apricot albino


----------



## blinky71

Blinky peeking out from under the plants this morning


----------



## blinky71

Cleaned the frogs out this morning and one of the inserts was ready so I placed it in the tank, I have a corner one finished but just waiting on the silicone to fully cure with no smell. I like to wait two weeks to be absolutely sure :blush:

Here are a few pics




















Pac pics




























The cornuta having lunch 5 lance fish !!!! This frog seems to like to eat once a week and have a huge meal at one sitting. It was really hungry today snapping and grabbing the tongs 



















Full enclosure shot.










In two weeks all the inserts will be finished so next clean out I can place them inside the tanks


----------



## LTDMayhem

The cornuta is a beast!


----------



## blinky71

LTDMayhem said:


> The cornuta is a beast!


It's such a handsome frog but tricky eater. I'm getting used to that now though and when it eats boy does it eat :2thumb:


----------



## blinky71

All four frogs had their monthly pinkie today never to be asked twice :whistling2:


----------



## blinky71

Inky the peppermint loves his Ecoearth hide only came out of it last night for a soak. I've finished all the other inserts so once they're in next week I'll post pics. I think they'll look good in the triple enclosure should flow from one tank to another


----------



## blinky71

Video of my triple enclosure after clean out and new hides fitted

http://youtu.be/JKoRFdYnqK4


----------



## creg

blinky71 said:


> Video of my triple enclosure after clean out and new hides fitted
> 
> Pacman frog setup - YouTube


Very clean and stylish. Your marine tank is amazing too, I used to have a little reef tank myself but nothing compared to yours.


----------



## blinky71




----------



## blinky71

Happy Christmas everyone


----------



## blinky71

Blinky got a new hide too


----------



## creg

very natural looking hide :2thumb:


----------



## blinky71

creg said:


> very natural looking hide :2thumb:


Thanks


----------



## Darrend

Looks good lisa .
ps if your wondering how i know your name its *Darren* that used to be on ur .


----------



## blinky71

Darrend said:


> Looks good lisa .
> ps if your wondering how i know your name its *Darren* that used to be on ur .


Hello Darren how did you know it was me :blush: what are you keeping these days still finished with marines ?


----------



## Darrend

I just saw the username and you were from pickering lol
No marines for me im afraid , tbh i wouldn't have time for them if I did get a tank , work and kids are keeping me on my toes .


----------



## blinky71

Darrend said:


> I just saw the username and you were from pickering lol
> No marines for me im afraid , tbh i wouldn't have time for them if I did get a tank , work and kids are keeping me on my toes .


Have you got reps Darren or are you thinking about getting one ?


----------



## blinky71

Another quick video of the triple enclosure as the fogger had just come on 


http://youtu.be/Ix6Db4Pf_20


Thanks for watching


----------



## blinky71

All frogs fed today the cornuta is really starting to take off now. A really stunning frog ,


----------



## blinky71

Apricot albino 











All 4 frogs enclosures stripped down and cleaned today. I can't believe how much these guys grow in the space of a couple of weeks. I like to place them in Braplast tubs whilst cleaning them out it gives me a good opportunity to check them over and make sure they are in good health underneath


----------



## HforHERP

I love the amount of effort that goes into your terrariums. None of this "Oh just eco earth and a water bowl". You really put a lot of thought and effort into your set-ups and your animals health. 

Good stuff.


----------



## Darrend

blinky71 said:


> Have you got reps Darren or are you thinking about getting one ?


Sorry Lisa , must have missed this one. I have an F1 Male Trioceros Johnstoni chameleon and a Caiman Lizard ( on route ) .


----------



## blinky71

Darrend said:


> Sorry Lisa , must have missed this one. I have an F1 Male Trioceros Johnstoni chameleon and a Caiman Lizard ( on route ) .


Nice !!! I'm hoping to get a panther chameleon this year looking at one of the Muji screen cages for it. Any advice you could offer for a Cham noob ?


----------



## zdoughty

Oh Lisa your OCD never fails you!:whistling2:


----------



## blinky71

zdoughty said:


> Oh Lisa your OCD never fails you!:whistling2:


Hello Zak, didn't realise you were on here :2thumb: 

Thanks for checking out my pacs !


----------



## zdoughty

blinky71 said:


> Hello Zak, didn't realise you were on here :2thumb:
> 
> Thanks for checking out my pacs !


 Yeah before marines I was a bit gecko mad.:blush: Once the house is sorted we are looking to get a tortoise I think


----------



## blinky71

:flrt:


zdoughty said:


> Yeah before marines I was a bit gecko mad.:blush: Once the house is sorted we are looking to get a tortoise I think


Well I'm looking at a new addition this year possibly a panther or carpet chameleon or a crested gecko set up


----------



## zdoughty

update...:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## blinky71

zdoughty said:


> update...:Na_Na_Na_Na:


Frog update : the peppermint has been buried for about 10 days I keep checking she's OK the albino has also completely buried itself today after a large meal yesterday. Although my temps have remained stable these guys just seem to know when the weather's colder outside. The fortnightly strip down is due on Monday but if the peppermint doesn't come up I'll leave her as she won't have pooped :blush:

Update 2

After much debating about which species to get we've finally decided on a panther chameleon. We've been looking for some time and it was always my aim to set this up this year so I've set the ball rolling. I'm having a screen cage built by muji chameleons with hydro flo base. I'm making an aluminium stand for it which should be finished next week. Initial set up will be a bit slow as I have quite a bit of equipment to buy and need to spread the cost so imagine it will be up and running in a few months time :2thumb:


----------



## LTDMayhem

Will have to sub to the build if you make a thread so if you do let us know here


----------



## blinky71

LTDMayhem said:


> Will have to sub to the build if you make a thread so if you do let us know here


Thanks, I'll document progress with photos and then start a build thread I think it's a great way to share ideas and iron out issues especially with other keepers that have seen and done it all :2thumb:


----------



## johndavidwoods

Just wanted to say that I've never considered a pac man frog before, but your peppermint is just amazing (and the rest are very attractive too). 

Do these things make any noise?

Glad to see there are lots of feeding options and you're not stuck with live creepy crawlies, which is what usually stops me going for any amphibians. Lancefish, pinkies, pacakged food (and prime sirloin steak apparently) are all things I can deal with.


----------



## blinky71

johndavidwoods said:


> Just wanted to say that I've never considered a pac man frog before, but your peppermint is just amazing (and the rest are very attractive too).
> 
> Do these things make any noise?
> 
> Glad to see there are lots of feeding options and you're not stuck with live creepy crawlies, which is what usually stops me going for any amphibians. Lancefish, pinkies, pacakged food (and prime sirloin steak apparently) are all things I can deal with.


I love these guys but they are quite inactive so be prepared for that ! Only the males croak and it's usually at night for a few minutes, not very loud. You have to be in the same room to hear it. If you get the setup right they are easy to care for : victory:


----------



## blinky71

Inky made an appearance yesterday and ate today after days of being buried


----------



## blinky71

Pics of my little fatties after this mornings clean out :flrt:






























Inky again just love this pac think I'll change her name to peppermint patty :blush:


----------



## blinky71

Just had a coffee break off now to clean out Blinky the fantasy pac


----------



## blinky71

A few pics of Peppermint Patty


----------



## blinky71

Peppermint eating lance fish 

http://youtu.be/xEgPSXgKELo


----------



## blinky71

Clyde










Namco


----------



## blinky71




----------



## Stupot1610

Hi,
I'm considering getting one or two of these cool little frogs and I would really appreciate any tips you have, basic care etc. 
also what temps do you have them at and how do you maintain these temps?
Thanks,
Stuart


----------



## blinky71

Stupot1610 said:


> Hi,
> I'm considering getting one or two of these cool little frogs and I would really appreciate any tips you have, basic care etc.
> also what temps do you have them at and how do you maintain these temps?
> Thanks,
> Stuart


Hi Stuart, these are really cool characters. My ambient temp is around 24 degrees c and substrate temp is 28 degrees c The substrate is heated using a heat cable but some owners use heat mats applied to the side of the tank, during the winter months I also supplement this with a 40w red bulb. Heat mats should be connected to a stat. They require damp substrate not too wet but be careful it doesn't dry out so mist regularly. Don't be tempted to use moss when they're youngsters as they can sometimes ingest it when eating and it can cause problems. Have a soaking dish for them, some will use it a lot some won't use it at all but it's good to offer one. I use RO water for misting so I don't get a build up of lime scale on the tank glass but the water for the soaking dish is conditioned tap water. They like cover so offer some live or fake plants and a hide.


----------



## Stupot1610

Thanks for that! It really helps to hear from someone with experience. Do you think that something like this is suitable;
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Exo-Terra-PT2310-Faunarium-Large/dp/B0002AR48Y
I have glass tanks too that I can use but that doesn't take up huge amounts of space.
I think I will just have to get one of these frogs, they are pretty cool!

Stuart


----------



## Zincubus

It's a pity that they can apparently spend long periods buried out of site 

I was wondering about one for 'display' only


----------



## blinky71

Stupot1610 said:


> Thanks for that! It really helps to hear from someone with experience. Do you think that something like this is suitable;
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Exo-Terra-PT2310-Faunarium-Large/dp/B0002AR48Y
> I have glass tanks too that I can use but that doesn't take up huge amounts of space.
> I think I will just have to get one of these frogs, they are pretty cool!
> 
> Stuart


Yes that should be fine. They don't require huge amounts of space and you don't need much height


----------



## Stupot1610

blinky71 said:


> Yes that should be fine. They don't require huge amounts of space and you don't need much height


Cool. Would a heat pad on the side or bottom (or both?) be suitable?

Stuart


----------



## blinky71

Stupot1610 said:


> Cool. Would a heat pad on the side or bottom (or both?) be suitable?
> 
> Stuart


A heat pad on the side of the enclosure is what most opt for. If you place the pad underneath make sure it covers no more than half the enclosures floor area


----------



## blinky71

Yum yum ....











Gulp !










Hmm... Full now


----------



## Sam8819

Brilliant set up!!! I got my first pacman 3days ago 3-4months old I think,I got him/her in a 30x30x30 Exo terra but will look at that zoo med 10 gallon as he/she grows if the Exo terra gets to small.with what he/she's eating I expect so lol. Question how do you get your frog in to those small plastic tubs for feeding?? Just go for it and get em from behind?(lol)


----------



## blinky71

Sam8819 said:


> Brilliant set up!!! I got my first pacman 3days ago 3-4months old I think,I got him/her in a 30x30x30 Exo terra but will look at that zoo med 10 gallon as he/she grows if the Exo terra gets to small.with what he/she's eating I expect so lol. Question how do you get your frog in to those small plastic tubs for feeding?? Just go for it and get em from behind?(lol)


I use a glove and scoop up from behind but my larger frogs you have to get hold of but approach from behind to avoid getting bitten :whistling2: I only feed the cornuta in the tub because it's such a pain to feed all the others are fed in their enclosures


----------



## blinky71

Been working on these cups for feeding crickets to chameleons : victory:


----------



## Sam8819

blinky71 said:


> I use a glove and scoop up from behind but my larger frogs you have to get hold of but approach from behind to avoid getting bitten :whistling2: I only feed the cornuta in the tub because it's such a pain to feed all the others are fed in their enclosures


Mine been abit of a pain so far it'll take a live earthworm,meal worm or wax worm if it's free on on the floor squirming but not if it's In Tongs I'm abit scared of consuming to much substrate if he was in a pot I have like yours then the food item is free to move and not get covered in earth.


----------



## blinky71

Sam8819 said:


> Mine been abit of a pain so far it'll take a live earthworm,meal worm or wax worm if it's free on on the floor squirming but not if it's In Tongs I'm abit scared of consuming to much substrate if he was in a pot I have like yours then the food item is free to move and not get covered in earth.


I usually feed crickets in a container so I can see they have all been consumed but all other foodstuffs are given with the tongs. You're frog will soon associate the tongs with food so don't worry


----------



## Sam8819

When I was at the pet store there was crickets loose in the Viv so I assume me feeding it is the first time it's seen tongs il keep at it! It'll learn!!


----------



## blinky71

Put my Muji screen cage together today


----------



## Yorkie6013

I think you need congratulating as you just got someone with no interest in frogs to read over 30 pages of this thread. :lol2:


----------



## blinky71

Yorkie6013 said:


> I think you need congratulating as you just got someone with no interest in frogs to read over 30 pages of this thread. :lol2:


Thanks for looking and for trawling through all the waffle :whistling2:


----------



## stonker

*pacmans*

Hi do you know the sex of your frogs yet, are the ones you got at donny old enough yet, mine dont seem to want to make theire minds up


----------



## blinky71

stonker said:


> Hi do you know the sex of your frogs yet, are the ones you got at donny old enough yet, mine dont seem to want to make theire minds up


My fantasy and apricot albino are both male Patty is female not sure on the cornuta ???

Here's Peppermint Patty she shot out from under her hide while I was cleaning the glass, nearly got me ! Ha Ha


----------



## Beardy Boy97

Very interesting thread. I'm not too keen on horned frogs because of how big and lazy they get as adults. If they stayed at the sort of size they are when young then I would have tanks everywhere full of them. I will soon Be getting my first frogs which will be three whites tree frogs. I already have plans to get milk frogs, fire bellied toads and bumble bee walking toads


----------



## blinky71

Beardy Boy97 said:


> Very interesting thread. I'm not too keen on horned frogs because of how big and lazy they get as adults. If they stayed at the sort of size they are when young then I would have tanks everywhere full of them. I will soon Be getting my first frogs which will be three whites tree frogs. I already have plans to get milk frogs, fire bellied toads and bumble bee walking toads


Thanks for reading, good luck with your whites tree frogs :2thumb:


----------



## kingkelly

Lovely frogs and lovely set up. Interesting to see that you use heat cable, is that on the bottom of their tanks as I know that a lot of advice is to go with heat from the side of above to stop them dehydrating.

Making plans for more extensive housing for two of my frogs and trying to decipher the valuable advice from the garbage lol.


----------



## blinky71

kingkelly said:


> Lovely frogs and lovely set up. Interesting to see that you use heat cable, is that on the bottom of their tanks as I know that a lot of advice is to go with heat from the side of above to stop them dehydrating.
> 
> Making plans for more extensive housing for two of my frogs and trying to decipher the valuable advice from the garbage lol.


The heat cable covers half of the floor in each tank but is connected to a stat to avoid overheating and keep temps stable. This method has worked well for me, some keepers will use a heat mat on the side of the enclosure. I have supplemented ambient temp on a night with a 40w red bulb. My temps are 28 in the warm end and 24 at the other.


----------



## blinky71

Finally Mistking have a new UK stockist, just ordered my starter set for the new Cham cage today : victory:


----------



## kingkelly

I'm sure I read somewhere that basically when using the mat on the side of a tank that the probe needs to be slightly off of the mat, I've never known them to be fairly effective.

I've got side heating at the moment in the form of cable but it's only really as a temporary measure. 

If your using heat cable on the bottom is there really that much difference between using that and a heat mat on the bottom?


----------



## zdoughty

is this new Cham coming from where I think it is??:whistling2:


----------



## blinky71

I have a heat mat under half of Blinkys tank and it works fine again I have it connected to a mat stat. I used the heat cable in the triple enclosure to save having extra plugs and stats. One cable and one stat for three enclosures !
The frogs can choose which end of the tank they want to burrow down in cool or warm


----------



## Laverick

Just finished reading your thread Lisa and I think I'm hooked on these frogs!

Love the triple enclosure and all four of your frogs are beautiful, especially Peppermint Patty the Cortuna!

I'm definitely going to look into getting some of these

Tom.


----------



## Laverick

Just finished reading he whole thread and I can honestly say I am smitten with these frogs!

Lisa you have well and truly gotten me hooked! 

I think I'm definately going to get some. I love your triple set up I think I may do something very similar. 

All of your frogs are beautiful especially peppermint patty and the Cortun

Tom.


----------



## blinky71

New toy arrived today for my new Cham enclosure


----------



## blinky71

Today the first time since purchase the cornuta fed in it's enclosure and didn't need to be coaxed, took the food straight away. It also had it's first fluff last week, let's hope we've turned a corner :2thumb:


----------



## blinky71

Chillin in the pool


----------



## blinky71

Blinky having a fluff for tea


----------



## Laverick

How big is blinky now? do you know whether its male or female yet?


----------



## blinky71

Laverick said:


> How big is blinky now? do you know whether its male or female yet?


Blinky is a male and the smallest of my collection about the size of a tennis ball


----------



## blinky71

Latest enclosure pics after misting. My dad bought a large pump handle mister from Lidl in the sell off bin and it's brilliant, I've had a couple in the past and tbh they were rubbish so I pinched this one from him as my need was greater :whistling2:





























More good news the cornuta no longer has to be removed from the enclosure to feed. It is now readily accepting food and no longer needs to be coaxed, really chuffed : victory:


----------



## blinky71

Freshly shed apricot


----------



## blinky71

Blinky, his colours really pop :flrt:


----------



## LTDMayhem

Looking good! How old is Blinky now?


----------



## Sam8819

Just a quick question on shedding i know they alot of the time eat the shedding itself but just before shedding and after do they tend to go off food?? a relitives having this issue it was feeding fine ,was abit hestant to eat then shed that following day then didnt eat the day after also.


----------



## blinky71

LTDMayhem said:


> Looking good! How old is Blinky now?


He's about a year old now, I've had him nearly 9 months :2thumb:


----------



## blinky71

Sam8819 said:


> Just a quick question on shedding i know they alot of the time eat the shedding itself but just before shedding and after do they tend to go off food?? a relitives having this issue it was feeding fine ,was abit hestant to eat then shed that following day then didnt eat the day after also.


Before mine shed they usually bury themselves completely and don't eat for a couple of days. Mine don't eat every day now like they did when they were youngsters and they can go off food during the winter months even though their enclosure temps don't alter. If your friends pac looks well and is carrying plenty of weight don't worry about it


----------



## blinky71

Namco having a soak after the enclosure was cleaned out today


----------



## LTDMayhem

Namco after the video game company?  looking ace btw!


----------



## blinky71

LTDMayhem said:


> Namco after the video game company?  looking ace btw!


Yeah that's right, doing great now after months of struggling with feeding :flrt:


----------



## blinky71

Spent an hour this morning levelling cabinets and doors and moved Blinky so all the frogs are together down one wall. The idea behind this is frogs on one wall chameleon enclosures down the other


----------



## Zincubus

blinky71 said:


> Spent an hour this morning levelling cabinets and doors and moved Blinky so all the frogs are together down one wall. The idea behind this is frogs on one wall chameleon enclosures down the other
> 
> 
> image


Beautiful layout '


----------



## blinky71

Zincubus said:


> Beautiful layout '


Thank you :blush:


----------



## blinky71




----------



## blinky71

Woke up at 4am to froggies croaking


----------



## blinky71

Peppermint Patty


----------



## blinky71

New custom frog tank that's going to replace my zoomed amphibian tank. Blinky is being transferred into here and hopefully a new addition. Looking for an ornate. It's glass with divider and a screen top, the back is covered with green vinyl


----------



## Matt2015

Amazing job really really want one now they're so pretty, especially the peppermint what a beaut.


----------



## Chreggan

HI Blinky,

What a great read and what an amazing set up you have going on.

I have got the pacman frog tank set up, can I ask where you put the thermostat sensor as there is no opening for it in the tank, I was going to put a hole in the mesh but then every time you opened the lid it would pull it out of the substrate.

Thanks in advance


----------



## blinky71

Chreggan said:


> HI Blinky,
> 
> What a great read and what an amazing set up you have going on.
> 
> I have got the pacman frog tank set up, can I ask where you put the thermostat sensor as there is no opening for it in the tank, I was going to put a hole in the mesh but then every time you opened the lid it would pull it out of the substrate.
> 
> Thanks in advance


If you mean the remote sensor for the thermometer my thermometer is situated internally at the top of the tank and the probe runs underneath the substrate so no need for any holes in the mesh. If you're talking about the probe for the mat stat this is situated on the mat externally


----------



## Chreggan

Oh ok I thought the mat prob went inside the tank, but you have it on the outside in between the mat and the glass, 

ok thanks


----------



## blinky71

Chreggan said:


> HI Blinky,
> 
> What a great read and what an amazing set up you have going on.
> 
> I have got the pacman frog tank set up, can I ask where you put the thermostat sensor as there is no opening for it in the tank, I was going to put a hole in the mesh but then every time you opened the lid it would pull it out of the substrate.
> 
> Thanks in advance





Chreggan said:


> Oh ok I thought the mat prob went inside the tank, but you have it on the outside in between the mat and the glass,
> 
> ok thanks


 Blinky has a heat mat and the triple frog enclosure uses a heat cable


----------

